
Five Chinese Children Get Lab-Made Ears Grown from Their Own Cells - keyi
https://gizmodo.com/five-chinese-children-get-lab-made-ears-grown-from-thei-1822531529
======
rotten
I suppose making them pointy, like an elf, or with other custom, vanity
shapes, was not in the scope of the initial research, but maybe soon...

------
BaronVonSteuben
This is incredible. What a time to be alive!

------
stuaxo
Great! I hope we can regrow teeth in the somewhat near future.

------
Knufen
Man I love living in the future. In 60 years we can hopefully regrow bodies

